# Does anyone use stool softeners? Are they bad for you?



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

My doctor told me to take colace every day to prevent my fecal impactions.I have been researching online forever and most places say its not addictive and safe to use every day. However I did see a few places lumped as a regular laxative and not safe for long term use, and I saw in the archives someone posted it wasnt safe to take every day.Does/ Has anyone taken stool softerners on a regular long tem basis? Does anyone know the TRUTH on if they are safe, habit forming, or stimulants.I am tired of the mixed answers and worried!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I was trying to find the thread where we recently discussed this but can't seem to find it. Anyway, I've been taking docusate sodium (generic) WITHOUT a laxative in it. I 've taken it for years with doc's approval. It draws fluid into the bowel to make the stool softer and easier to pass.


----------



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

Tiss-Yes, I know you said that in that thread. But I was searching in the archives and there was a thread you started to Flux sayin you knew stool softeners were harmful and you were trying to get off them. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=001955#000000 Thats why I want to know the truth about themn since there seems to be so much confusion and differing opinions.I am so confused


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Wow, you really did some research cause that was a fairly long time ago! After reading that, I think my point was that I was wanting to get off of all of these daggummed supplements I'm on. I think I read somewhere where maybe stool softerners weren't so great but then my doc said not to worry, they're OK to take. So I can understand your confusion! I don't think that there is alot of great research on just exactly what is OK long term and what is not. I guess we're guinea pigs trying to get relief! I started Zelnorm a few weeks ago and it's working pretty well although it has taken some adjustment. If the Z keeps working I'm going to start cutting out one at a time some of the herbal stuff I take. After reading Consumer Reports yesterday (new issue) it really got me thinking about how we don't really know what's in all these herbal produts we take! The one I was concerned about was "slippery root" although I've been taking slippery elm bark---don't know if they are the same thing or not but that's the 1st thing I'm cutting out. I will stick with vitamins, magnesium, fiber (such as citrucel and benefiber), stool softeners and Zelnorm. It can be so confusing because what works for one doesn't work for another. I've tried just about everything suggested on the BB at one time or another. It is trial and error! Good luck! Tiss


----------



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

I feel the same way- I just dont know what to do anymore! I have tried so much, and very little works for me. I have googled stool softeners and read SO much, and 95% of what I read said that they are not stimulant laxatives. But the 5% that said they were, and then what Flux wrote (although he doesnt say where he bases his info)- It just concerns me. The last think I want is to be hooked on stimulant laxatives to have a BM. I have a hard enough time as it is.Sometimes I think I am my own worst enemy- reading and thinking too much. It makes me precoccupied with my bowels. Its insane really.I guess I should just continue with the stool softerners for awhile and try not to worry about it too much.I am really surprised at the lack of responses to the threads about stool softeners though. I would think more people with C would have some thoughts or info on them.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

You will probably get more responses this eve as most people probably work during the day-just a guess. Have you tried magnesium? I think of everything I've added throughout the years, magnesium supplements have helped the most.


----------



## cherieklein (Jan 2, 2004)

I take magnesium, vitamin C, docusate sodium and FiberSmart (that's a flax and borage seed fiber supplement). They do the trick for me. I think it's a lot better than taking a stimulant laxative. A lot of people have written on the bulletin board that the stool softeners are fine taken on a long-term basis.Cherie.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Where do you get FiberSmart?


----------



## falan54 (Feb 11, 2004)

My G.E says osmotic stool softeners are fine for long term use. I use lactulose every day and will probably have to for the rest of my life. He says thats fine its the stimulants like bisacodyl that are bad news in the long term.


----------



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

I dont know the difference? what category does docusate fall into? Thats the one my doctor told me to take (like colace).


----------



## teach (Oct 20, 2001)

for those who use colace, only one a day, ( or any other stool softener) does it cause MULTIPLE bowel movements, middle of the night trips or pain? PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take 1 or 2 a day. No it does not cause me mutliple BMS, pain or trips to the bathroom at night or anything like that.


----------



## Over it all (Mar 28, 2004)

I take 3 colace with NO laxative in it per day. I do not run to the bathroom (I really don't run anywhere







All it does for me is make the stool easier to pass, it is not so hard and I do not have to strain. I started with 1 a day and waited a week or so before increasing until I got to 3, which seems to do the trick. Start slow and see what works.


----------



## YouAreSpecial (Jun 30, 2003)

See this is where I am confused. Colace ( even without the stimulant) is still considered a laxative. (Its an emolliant laxative) and I keep reading now that it is not for long term use at all.For those of you that take it every day (Tiss, Over it all, etc) can you please tell me why you take it every day and also your results.Thank you


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I take it because it makes the stool softer and easier to pass. I don't know why they call it a 'laxative'. Magnesium also has a 'laxative' effect but it's not a laxative.


----------

